
Jcrop: the jQuery Image Cropping Plugin - danw
http://deepliquid.com/projects/Jcrop/
======
jrnkntl
I used this recently in an application I wrote and it's quite extendible and
easy to use. Works in IE6 too, if you care about 'the gorilla' ;)

~~~
mlLK
What did you add? linkage?

------
ptm
Use this if you use Prototype - [http://www.defusion.org.uk/code/javascript-
image-cropper-ui-...](http://www.defusion.org.uk/code/javascript-image-
cropper-ui-using-prototype-scriptaculous/)

------
robin_reala
Used this on a project recently as well - unfortunately it's an admin system
with no externally available link. Very neat though.

------
zealog
Very nice. I will definitely be using it in the future. Very near future, I'm
sure.

------
jkneib
Simply awesome!

